# Weber Kettle Queso



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 13, 2021)

Busy day for me with the brined turkey and now the queso dip.
You can double this recipe or use whatever meat you wish.

Im using 1lb of JD mild breakfast sausage.







One pound of cubed velveeta cheese and 1/2 pack of shredded mexican blend cheese.






1 can (undrained rotel mild with green chili. 1/2 cup diced jalapeno, 2 t minced garlic, 1/4 cup diced onion.






Put on grill of your choice. Heat needs to be around 325 for 30-45 mins or until you like it.






You can use 1/4 cup milk but i opted for some beer.
The liquid will help thin it some.





Mix well






Add more shredded cheese and continue to melt.






And finished.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 13, 2021)

I'll take a jar of that brother ...  yumm yummmm


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 13, 2021)

Pass the chips please! Looks really good!

Ryan


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 13, 2021)

That pan needs my face in it!  Forget nachos.  Great job!

Dave


----------



## Steve H (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks great! I need to get my new weber out of the dining room and into the garage!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 14, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Looks great! I need to get my new weber out of the dining room and into the garage!




That's the first step...  C'mon man...  U CAN DEW IT ...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 14, 2021)

I have 4 of us snacking on it. Small container left is all.

Keith  you know where we are


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice looking snack the Rick.

Warren


----------

